# Police: Wife Sets Up Husband For Not Giving Her Money



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_Woman Arrested In New Hampshire_

*NASHUA, N.H. -- *Nashua police said Thursday that when Beth Ortiz's husband refused to give her money, she arranged for two men to rob him in his bed.

Ortiz, 35, was arrested last Friday, along with alleged accomplices Raymond Alleyne and Anthony Perkins, also of Nashua. Police are looking for a fourth suspect.

Ortiz and the unknown suspect were charged with conspiring to commit burglary.

Alleyne and Perkins are accused of breaking into the Ortiz apartment and stealing more than $2,500 in cash. Police said that the burglary was prompted by a suggestion from Beth Ortiz, who had argued with her husband about money, possibly for drugs.

Valente Ortiz said that after the argument, his wife left the apartment. He left the door unlocked and went to bed, thinking she would return later that night. Instead he was woken by two men, whom he later identified as Alleyne and Perkins.

Police said Beth Ortiz later told them she was disappointed the men gave her only $100. 
_Copyright 2006 by The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._​


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

That's in the handbook of marriage somewhere... "Don't piss off the wife"

When we do, It always seems to cost us something :lol: :yes:


----------

